# Teens New Departure Model M ***NOS***  👀



## dasberger (Jul 10, 2022)

Alright, lets try this again  🤣🤣

Next on the block is an incredible NOS early New Departure 36 hole Model M hourglass hub.  Nickel plating shows light shelf wear.  Hub still retains it's domed socket washers and domed nuts but missing one flat washer.  I wish I had a bike nice enough for this hub... maybe you do!

*BIDS TO BE IN INCREMENTS OF AT LEAST 10%*
















So crisp and so clean, clean...


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Jul 10, 2022)

old world craftsmanship-i'm in for 80!


----------



## dasberger (Jul 11, 2022)

Thanks for the solid start but ND


----------

